# Lego MindStorm en España



## subsoho (Ene 1, 2007)

¿Alguien sabe si se puede comprar (y donde) el módulo de Lego MindStorm en España ?


----------



## exdo (Ene 1, 2007)

hay otros pero electrickbricks es una buena opcion, yo he hecho mi pedido allí, y tienen unos buenos packs, lo que no se es si cierran en navidad
en tiendas fisicas no lo venden,
tambien hay uno en ebay
un saludo
edit, yo me refiero al nxt, el antiguo no lo se, pero se que ya no lo fabrican, aunque se puede conseguir nuevo aun


----------



## matrix (Ene 1, 2007)

Subsoho en las tiendas de juguetes yo he visto si no es ese es parecido o muy similar .         Feliz Año Nuevo  matrix


----------



## matrix (Ene 1, 2007)

No me acorda en las Jugueterias como Poly , y Jugueterias grandes yo lo he visto pero tambien en las pequeñas


----------



## AndryuK (Sep 26, 2009)

solo entra a la web de lego y pide que te exporten un kit veiene diversos elementos adicionales como una bateria de lithium sensores adicionales a el kit original e incluso fichas adicionales o exclusivas cero que es mas completo que si lo consiguieran en una jugeteria


----------



## electrodan (Oct 4, 2009)

Dudo de que (después de 3 años) lo siga buscando.


----------

